# Possible solution for GPS lock time problems



## craigbob (Sep 4, 2011)

All I was reading another forum and came across a post where it was suggested that freezing or deleting AngryGPS would fix the problem of the gps taking so long to lock on.

I froze tbe the app and my lock time went from 5 min. minimum to about 10 seconds. My accuracy was still the 15 ft margin of errror. But it did work and rather quickly. I am not sure what AngryGPS does, except to make us angry .

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Tried it myself, both on my my phone and my brother's phone that seemed to have a particularly difficult time locking onto GPS. Sure enough, froze app and nearly instant GPS lock on using GPS Status app.


----------



## hvc1911 (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow i think that you have found a solution. I just froze angry gps and my phone locked in 10 seconds ( down from 3 minutes).

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

Some were suggesting that it was necessary for Google Maps, I froze it will see what the effect is. It is supposed to put the phone into LBTestmode which allows for modifying the GPS settings. Is it even running would be my first question and if it is why?

I've not any trouble with my GPS since going to Ep4 based radios, stock Froyo the gps was useless


----------



## tperricone (Sep 15, 2011)

I tried in two different areas this morning...and it appears that nothing has changed.







Thank you anyways!


----------



## craigbob (Sep 4, 2011)

tperricone said:


> I tried in two different areas this morning...and it appears that nothing has changed. Thank you anyways!


Did you restart the phone after freezing AngryGPS? You won't see any change unless you restart.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## king nothing (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks OP it seems to have worked for me. Well kind of...

It will lock my location pretty fast (20 seconds), but when using navigation it will not actually begin directing me. It just sits there with the "Searching for GPS..." at the bottom, even though it shows my current location and even the print directions. Any ideas?


----------



## craigbob (Sep 4, 2011)

king nothing said:


> Thanks OP it seems to have worked for me. Well kind of...
> 
> It will lock my location pretty fast (20 seconds), but when using navigation it will not actually begin directing me. It just sits there with the "Searching for GPS..." at the bottom, even though it shows my current location and even the print directions. Any ideas?


I tried it and had no issues. My phone was able to give me directions and navigate with no issues. This was using Google Maps/Navigation. What app were using for it?


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

I discovered something interesting about a month ago: If i've had GPS disabled, once it is re-enabled and I open up Google Navigation I *must* click on Maps, let it show that it is "searching for gps." I then exit maps and navigation. As soon as I go back in, I get instant lock.

If I don't do that, it will sit on the "searching for gps" for ...a long time. usually until I reboot. Sometimes it gets a lock if I don't do it that way, but it's rare


----------



## king nothing (Dec 7, 2011)

craigbob said:


> I tried it and had no issues. My phone was able to give me directions and navigate with no issues. This was using Google Maps/Navigation. What app were using for it?


Using the standard google navigation. I read this was a software problem with Samsung, but a lot of people do not have this issue like I do so not sure. I will probably get another app like Waze and see how it works.


----------

